# what is the best insurance company for Uber/Lyft



## Alvadore34 (Jan 15, 2018)

i am in progress for aplayying and i need to know what is the best insurance for Uber/Lyft?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Alvadore34 said:


> i am in progress for aplayying and i need to know what is the best insurance for Uber/Lyft?


The one that will cover you for not driving for Lyft or Uber


----------



## Alvadore34 (Jan 15, 2018)

i asked to my insurance company progressive, and they said we dont insure Uber/Lyft. shouldnt ask them?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Alvadore34 said:


> i asked to my insurance company progressive, and they said we dont insure Uber/Lyft. shouldnt ask them?


You are misunderstanding what I am trying to say... It's very impressed you will make any money driving for Uber...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Alvadore34 said:


> i asked to my insurance company progressive, and they said we dont insure Uber/Lyft. shouldnt ask them?


You need to find one that does and switch...

There won't be many options, more than likely only 1 or 2.


----------



## StevoLegal (Jan 31, 2018)

Alvadore34 said:


> i am in progress for aplayying and i need to know what is the best insurance for Uber/Lyft?


You need to purchase a separate policy from your own personal auto insurance to be covered in most states (including California). Uber now also offers driver injury protection plans as well.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

In New York, outside of the 5 boroughs, you are violating the terms of your personal insurance policy by driving for Uber or Lyft. I have done massive research regarding this, and have been told by many insurance companies that if they discover you are using your vehicle for Uber and Lyft you can have your policy cancelled.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Allstate agent. From every company I have spoken with here in Rochester New York, they have told me that I am not allowed to use my personal vehicle for commercial use. People are saying Liberty Mutual is the only insurance company that allows you to drive your personal vehicle but has absolutely no coverage of on you when your app is turned on. Which actually makes sense because you don't need your personal insurance when you're going to pick up a customer or have a customer in the car. According to the insurance companies, just using your vehicle for commercial purposes is a violation of your policy. Now I have spoken with an agent for Allstate here in Rochester, as well as Geico, Progressive, farmers, in others that offer car insurance. And was pretty much told the same thing. Do you have any additional information regarding Rochester Buffalo or Syracuse?

Also I am welcome to anybody else's feedback regarding just Rochester Buffalo Syracuse and Albany. Tell me what you experienced personally from your insurance company.


----------

